# ISO Ramen noodle salad



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

greetings! im looking for a good flavorful recipe for roman noodle (without the seasoning) salad ....ive googled the subject and have some ok ideas but i seek worldwide advice, it whats these resources are for! 

suggestions?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

Roman noodles??

Edit: do you mean Ramen noodles?


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Roman noodles??
> 
> Edit: do you mean Ramen noodles?



I'll bet Ramen noodles would be good in a salad, but it would need to be boiled with at least some salt first.  

I used to just steal the spice packets and throw out the noodles, but I like their flavor too.  If I make the soup, I only use 3/4 of the noodles.  I like more broth.  Sometimes I'll break up a handful of the noodles and add them to chicken soup.


----------



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

> Roman noodles??
> 
> Edit: do you mean Ramen noodles?


 
i sure did ......for years and years i always called them romanian noodles and nobody would know what i was talking about.....my mom introduced them to me as romanian noodles and i guess it stuck, but i really dont think my mom ment to call them that


----------



## spork (Jan 7, 2011)

One of my nieces was very proud of the ramen noodle salad she learned to make in Girl Scouts camp.  Just shredded lettuce.  Dressing of oil, sugar, and rice vinegar.  Crumbled up dried ramen noodle, sort of like croutons.  Best to eat before the ramen bits start to get soggy.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2011)

We do the Killer coleslaw but it uses the flavor package. 

1 head of cabbage shredded
3 or 4 green onions chopped
3/4 cup toasted slivered almonds
1/4 cup toasted sunflower seeds
1 or 2 packages crushed ramen noodles

Dressing:

1 tbsp lemon juice
2 tbsp red wine vinegar
1 flavor package (or 1 tbsp powdered boullion)
1 tbsp sugar
1/2 cup EVOO

Whisk dressing and toss over the cabbage, nuts and noodles. Make sure everything is well coated and enjoy!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 7, 2011)

This is a favorite of ours ...
Cook 4 packs of noodles, drain and set aside.
Make a dressing of oil (1 cup), vinegar (1/2 cup), sugar (4 tbsp) and 2 or 3 of the season packets from the noodles.
In a large bowl, mix together the noodles, a bag of Cole slaw mix and 1 bunch of green onions chopped.  Pour the dressing over everything and toss to coat.  I let it sit in the bowl, in the fridge, overnight so the dressing gets "in" everything.
My MIL shreds a couple cooked chicken breasts and tosses with everything but you don't have to.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

Alix said:


> We do the Killer coleslaw but it uses the flavor package.
> 
> 1 head of cabbage shredded
> 3 or 4 green onions chopped
> ...



Go ahead, Alix, make me drool.  I got myself a drool rag this time.

Copied pasted and printed.  Thanks.  Looks good.  I was looking for something to use the other half of a cabbage.  I'll put it on the list now.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2011)

I think you should try this one Zhizara, its GREAT with a hearty soup on the side and honestly, you are becoming the soup queen around here I think. I have to admit, I love this stuff leftover for the next couple of days. Not everyone does, but I sure do!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

Alix said:


> I think you should try this one Zhizara, its GREAT with a hearty soup on the side and honestly, you are becoming the soup queen around here I think. I have to admit, I love this stuff leftover for the next couple of days. Not everyone does, but I sure do!



 Not me, MsMofet started today's soup.  But, thank you for saying that.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

Alix, I forgot all about that recipe.  I used to make it soooooooo often years ago, so thanks for the reminder.  You're right, it's just the best salad ever!!  I often added diced chicken, or shrimp to make it a main dish.  This is one of the first things I discovered that a teaspoon of MSG (Accent) hit it right out of the ballpark.  I only did that for my own family though, as none of us are sensitive to MSG.

PS I always sprinkled on the crushed ramen over each serving in case there were leftovers.


----------



## naturalmovements (Jan 7, 2011)

awesome! thank you for sharing! everyone is always helpful here


----------



## Damien (Feb 12, 2011)

Hiyashi Chuka is an awesome cold ramen noodle dish. You cannot use ramen from the packaged dry ramen noodle packs, you want to use the good quality fresh chukamen (ramen noodles) from Yakisoba or ramen packs. Recipe is as follows... 

Makes 4 servings 
*Ingredients:*



4 packages of Chukamen noodles
1/4 lb strips of ham / boiled chicken breasts
1 cucumber
2 eggs
1 tsp sugar
For Garnish:
beni shoga (pickled red ginger)
For Dressing:
1/3 cup water / 3 Tbsp Japanese rice vinegar / 2 Tbsp soysauce / 3 Tbsp sugar / 1tsp sesame oil
*karashi mustard
*Preparation:*

Beat  eggs in a bowl and add sugar and mix well. Heat some oil in a frying  pan and pour about one quarter of the egg mixture over the pan. Spread  the egg thinly and fry for one min. Make four thin and round omelets  like crepes. Slice the omelets into thin strips. Cut cucumber into thin  strips. Boil lots of water in a large pot and add chuka noodles. Boil  for a couple minutes.  Drain noodles and pour cold water quickly to cool them.  Put cold noodles in a plate. Arrange cucumber, ham, and egg strips on  the noodles colorfully. Garnish with beni shoga.   Pour dressing over noodles just before serving. Put some karashi on the  plate if you would like. 

Source: Hiyashi chuka recipe - Japanese cold noodle recipe

-Damien


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a ramen noodle salad that is quite fabulous.  It is called "crunchy cole slaw" and uses savoy cabbage, scallions, sliced almonds and sesame seeds, balsamic vinegar and olive oil.  The recipe calls for use of the seasoning packet though.  You're call whether you use it.

My wife has it in her cookbook and when she returns late this evening I will translate it (it is in Russian)....I just don't know where her cookbook is.  We have had dozens of requests for this.  I apologize but will post it here either late tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok.  Found it on my own which is remarkable since I have lost hidden man syndrome.  Can't find anything around here unless my wife hands it to me directly.  

1/2 head of savoy or napa cabbabe
4  spring onions chopped
4 Tbs of sesame seeds
1 cup sliced almonds
2  Packages of Ramen noodles chicken flavor
4 Tbs sugar or less depending on taste
6  Tbs apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup olive oil
1 tps salt
1 tps pepper

Combine chopped cabbage and onions.  (not sure what this word means but I think it means "chilled"......my Russian reading is rusty.)  Lightly toast sesame seeds and almonds.  

Crumble noodles & combine with seeds & almonds.

Combine vinegar, sugar, salt, pepper & flavor packet from Ramen Noodles.  Shake well then add olive oil & shake again.

When ready to serve toss cabbage & onions with dressing then add crushed dry noodles, seeds and almonds to taste.

The first time she made this I was reluctant to eat it.  But honestly, it is quite delicious.  Hope you enjoy.


----------

